
Finding design errors before it’s too late - rbanffy
https://community.arm.com/soc/b/blog/posts/finding-design-errors-before-its-too-late
======
thesz
What is interesting here is that some of these design errors can be completely
prevented by use of sufficient type systems.

For example, register access in second case is a typical use case for
(Haskell's) Either type. Yes, you get address. It either from Left (bus 1) or
from Right (bus 2). By pattern matching you can decide an action to take.

~~~
tome
And you can design hardware in Haskell [http://www.clash-
lang.org/](http://www.clash-lang.org/)

